# Rare Male Indian Stick Insect?!



## Isotonic (Jan 17, 2018)

*Hello!
*
Just wondering if I have a rare 1/10,000 Male Indian Stick Insect, he is much smaller and thinner than the females, his antennae is also more than 2x longer than the females. In the pictures, they are both the same age, around 10 months and are from a clutch of 301 eggs, 14 hatched, 7 survived to adult. I would just like to know if he's a male and if he is of any worth to anyone except me..


----------



## Isotonic (Jan 17, 2018)

Underneath him


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

*C*ongratulations!! Yes, you have a really rare true male Indian stick insect. The brown colour and red underside of the thorax are clear signs.
This is a very rare stick insect, you only see one male for every 10000 females!


----------



## Isotonic (Jan 17, 2018)

Acrophylla said:


> *C*ongratulations!! Yes, you have a really rare true male Indian stick insect. The brown colour and red underside of the thorax are clear signs.
> This is a very rare stick insect, you only see one male for every 10000 females!


Cool, thank you very much for clarifying. I have put him in a 'breeding program' and isolated him with my most healthy female in hopes that their offspring will produce males as well since there are two sets of chromosomes now.


----------

